# A FRAMERS YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

In March’s 2006 issue of the Camping and Caravanning Club Magazine you will find on page 12 entitled “Historic deal means two dozen more sites set to join the club”. It is proposed that the C.&C.C. take over the management of Forest Holidays ie. The Forestry Commission Sites, great you may say, unless you tow a car on an A frame!
An A frame owning friend having spotted this article and remembering another article from MMM about the Forestry Commission charging £5 for a towed car rang the C.&C.C. enquiring whether on taking over they would use : 
1.Their own policy for a towed car on an A frame ie. No additional charge, their view being, it the equivalent as car and caravan.

2. Or the Forestry Commissions policy of charging £5 for the towed car.

The outcome of my friends call to the C.&C.C. was that they were still to complete the agreement and were formulating what their charges would be etc..

A FRAMERS YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.

Attached list of charging sites including two Forestry Commission gripes from A frame owners. No’s.5&6

This in not an invitation to discuss the rights of charging for a car towed on an A frame or the legalities of it, those subjects have been done to death.

Campsites that have been known to charge extra for a car towed on an A frame.

1.	This year, Camping Municipal at la Fleche, ( not a C.C. site ), did charge extra for the 
Car, less than 2 euros I think. ( Richard & Judy Bain MCC )

2.	We left the Caravan Club over this when we complained about a CL and got no support whatsoever. ( Paul G. MCC )

3.	Camping Cheques Site @ St.Ives Polmanter charge £1( Jim Butcher MCC ) 

4.	Camping Cheques Site @ Dawlish Crofton Holiday Park £2.20 per night. (Peter & Sue Hargreaves MCC )

5.	Roundhills in the New Forest, a Forestry Commission site, additional fee of £5 per night. We were due to visit a Forestry Commission site in Scotland for 5 weeks in September, but as the cost would now be an additional £175, guess who is moving to a site that does not charge this fee. ( James Hanks-Tucker Nov.MMM )

6.	I understand all Forestry Commision sites in the UK are charging £5.00 extra for a towed car whether it be on an A-frame or trailer. There argument being that they charge for a vehicle (I suppose with an engine) plus a non-engined trailer (caravan or trailer tent). Strange then, that they charge extra if you tow a boat behind a motorhome, whether it has an engine or not. ( Mike MCC )

7.	When we where Spain last year at Camping International near Playa de Aro we where charged extra for a car, so its not just Britain, if sites think they can make an extra buck, they do, supply and demand, just good business if you can do it.
( Olley Motorhome Facts.com )

8.	When we were in Spain last year at Camping International near Playa de Aro we were charged extra for a car, so its not just Britain, if sites think they can make an extra buck they do, supply and demand, just good business if you can do it.
( Olley Motorhome Facts.com )

9.	I have also found a site south-west of Inverness that was proposing to charge me £2 a night for my motorbike, which I had brought up for the Loch Ness rally. They deemed it an extra vehicle! It seems a bit mean.

10.	Add Newton Mill Camping, Newton Road, Bath to your list. Whilst it is their policy, I argued quite strongly with the owner of the site about it and had the charge waived on that occasion.

From Peedee @ Motorhome Facts


11. Another is Old Oaks Caravan Park Glastonbury, an excellent adults only site. They will waive the charge if you are disabled. 

From Peedee @ Motorhome Facts

12. Stroud Hill touring caravan site Pidley, Cambridgeshire
Caravan or motorhome, £21.00 per night, includes 2 adults, includes 2 adults electric hook-up and any awnings, please note that cars or trailers towed behind motorhomes are considered ‘additional’
Additional adults, car* or trailer £ 2.50 per night
See MMM Feb 2006 Two Sides to every story.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If the C & CC club are going to take over the management of the forestry commission sites, I Think it would overall be a good deal & they would more than likely apply their normal rules. At least you wouldn't have a charge for credit card bookings online, like the FC now have. 
Hopefully they'll be run a bit better than they are at present, and will have more year round sites.

quote from guzzjim
"great you may say, unless you tow a car on an A frame! "

That might be the case if the FC were taking over C & CC  :!:


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

[quote="
quote from guzzjim
"great you may say, unless you tow a car on an A frame! "

That might be the case if the FC were taking over C & CC  :!:[/quote]

Don't you mean, That might be the case if the C &CC were taking over the FC?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what I meant was it would be a damn sight worse if the FC took over the C & CC sites & applied their policy on MH's towing cars. 

It would appear that C & CC will be marketing the FC sites and will be spending money on them to make them more attractive. Again, I don't see why they should not be applying their own rules when they take over.


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

*UPDATE*

Whilst at the NEC on Tuesday I approached the C&CC about the A frame charges mentioned above. I am pleased to say that the C&CC and going to use their pricing structure ie. not charge for a car on an A frame, with the proviso that you do not overflow your pitch. 
So I leave you to question why the Forestry Commission charged and why so much!


----------

